

Ask HN: Can someone explain to what Ethereum does? - mpjan

From a non-technical standpoint I understand what the blockchain does, however, I don’t understand what Ethereum (www.ethereum.org) does and the possibilities it opens.<p>Can someone explain, in non-technical terms:<p>1. What Ethereum does and how it uses the blockchain.
2. What new possibilities it opens that weren’t possible before.
3. What this means for the average person online.
======
helen842000
My current understanding of the Ethereum Project is that they have combined
blockchain technology with a programming language to create a platform. This
allows new applications to be built storing all kinds of transactions in a
trustless & decentralized peer-to-peer manner.

1) Ethereum uses the blockchain technology as a way to decentralize any kind
of transaction not just a currency transaction. With the Ethereum platform
scripts can be written to automate rules & outcomes which affects transactions
on the blockchain.

2) Currently the possibilities are still being revealed. It's akin to asking
'what are the possibilities of the Web' back in the 90's. Current ideas such
as reputation systems, peer-to-peer file sharing, domain name registration are
just the surface. All of the proposed applications will continue to be built
upon over time revealing new possibilities with every application that is
created.

3) Currently Ethereum has a proof of concept client & ideas for the core
applications. Currently the average user is used to dealing with companies
that are the controlling entity for a service they provide. Users may need to
reconsider their data privacy & the organisations they do business with.

Do they continue rely on the current government to count election votes fairly
or do they support a decentralised version. Do they continue to store their
documents in Dropbox where the organisation has total control - or use a peer-
to-peer version.

Users may start to use these new applications before they have an
understanding of the blockchain. Does this new protocol also mean
decentralised responsibility? Perhaps the average user becomes more proactive
because a collected effort is needed to keep systems healthy (think of how
much torrents rely upon their comments/ratings)

Even further into the future it may result in the 'honest web' where to
undertake any kind of transaction online you need to first prove you are
trustworthy through your reputation score which is based on your previous
actions online.

(I just realised how hard it is to describe Ethereum without mentioning
protocols, smart contracts & autonomous agents)

------
Ursium
Well why, of course :) - I just released [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clw-
qf1sUZg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clw-qf1sUZg) which does just that.
Let me know if you have questions.

